# 3 ICSI Failures, good day 3 embryo's but only morula at day 5



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello all,
Wondering if anyone can help, I just has my 3rd ICSI failure.  I was on Flare Protocol and seemed to go really well by comparison to the first two where I was on the long protocol.  We got 8 eggs, 5 were mature, all 5 fertilised and 4 looked very good quality on day 3.  Embryologist decided to take them to blast where we only had 1 morula and a 12 cell I think to transfer on day 5.  The others continued to divide but just weren't good enough so were discarded.
I am just wondering if anyone has had similar experience where day 3 embryo's looked great but yet no blasts and have gone on to succeed?
Any help would be appreciated, I am going crazy here.
Thanks
x


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Bambinoplease

So sorry to read about your BFN.  In answer to your question, we've never had anything but Day 3 transfers.  Our fertilization rates have always been on the low side so we never had enough embies to 'risk' going on to Day 5, however we have a DS from cycle 3 and I am currently 22+4 from cycle 8. From cycle 3 we have had assisted hatching prior to ET, a procedure which not all clinics offer and not all consultants would agree increase your chances, however having used it for the first time on cycle 3 and then getting a BFP, we weren't taking any chances   .

Wishing you the best of luck going forward
DJ x


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Congratulations DJ & thanks so much for your reply. That's amazing that you have gone through 8 cycles & here is me close to giving up after 3. If you don't mind me asking, how many embryos do you tend to have each cycle? X


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hiya hun
For each cycle where there was a transfer up to cycle 6, we had 2 embryos transferred each time.  On cycles 7 & 8 we were only left with 1 embryo on Day 3....just proves the point that it only takes 1!!  

Sorry - just realised I'd misread your question hun.  Cycles 1, 3, 5 and 6 we had between 6 & 8 embies on Day 1, which probably dropped to  maybe 4 that were still dividing at a normal rate by Day 3.  This clinc only offered 3 day transfers so no decision to made there.  Cycles 7 & 8, I think we had 5 embies to start, down to 1 on Day 3 and cycle 8, we had 3 embies on day 1, again down to 1 by Day 3.

DJ x


----------



## janie73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Bambino
I just noticed your post. I had a very similar experience to you. I had 4 excellent embryos on Day 3. Actually, the embryologist made a big fuss about them being the very highest grade and how she had got the medical students to come and look at them they were so 'textbook'. So we were extra disappointed I guess when by day 5 they were really behind schedule. 2 never made it past morula and the other 2 were only very poor quality blasts. I have read various things about this.... but for now I'd tend to believe that we were just unlucky and that it really is a numbers game. Do let me know if you find out anything more though. All the best for the future. 
Janie xxx


----------

